# Good source for Cheap plant weights or DIY suggestions



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

In the past when I've bought plants they came with weights. I've got some nice plants and decent prices so I am not complaining. However, I don't have enough around. What do you use or where do you get them?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Most plants can be planted into the sub state, the exception being rhizome based plants (anubias, fern, buce), mosses, marimo. For anchoring these plants you can use plant weights or string/thread/fishing line and tie them to decor/wood/rock/ss mesh. 

Stem plants (typically come wrapped in plant weight) should not be kept in such a tight bunch-the bottoms won't get any light and will loose their leaves. its best to spread out stems a bit so they get proper lighting.

I use glass beads and clear low poundage fishing line for my rhizome based plants (anubias and java ferns) to place them above the substrate but not bury the rhizome.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The problem is I hardly have any plant weights around. I like the glass beads idea I do have some of those around plus fishing line. Thanks!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I've started using suction cups to hold down some of my plants, I gently thread the roots or the rhizome through the ring on the suction cup, and then stick it down, it works great! My tank is practically bare bottomed, with a couple of river rocks and a handful of gravel for looks.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

That is a really good idea especially since one tank has a cichlid in that can move plants. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Sure, glad I could help. I bought them from Amazon.


----------

